# Stadtkarten als AI-Download



## smileyml (11. März 2011)

Aus verschiedenen Gründen hat sicher ein jeder von uns schonmal eine Stadtkarte gebraucht und sich entweder mit wirrem Bildmaterial oder mit Glück mit schlechten städtischen PDF-Dateien rumplagen müssen.

Für ganz Europa gibt es verschiedene Überblickseite und nicht zuletzt auch Google etc. aber auf flosm.de der Firma 123map GmbH & Co.KG kann man für Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz und Großbritannien Illustrator-Dateien downloaden die je nach Zoomstufe auch an Inhalt gewinnen.

gesamtes Kartenangebot für Europa
Vektorkarten von Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz und Großbritannien
Quelle: blogrand.de


Grüße Marco

PS: Falls jemand so etwas für die USA/Kanada kennt, wäre ich über einen Tipp dankbar. Die OpenStreetMaps von Wiki bringen mir beim Export als PDF leider immer einen Fehler.


----------



## smileyml (12. März 2011)

Und ein paar Basiskarten sind auch bei Kartenwelten im Vektorformat erhältlich:
http://www.kartenwelten.de/produkte/download-basiskarten/dowanload-kostenlose-basiskarten.html


----------



## smileyml (11. Januar 2012)

Ich habe jetzt auch selbst mal damit gearbeitet und bin noch begeisterter.
Ein paar Hinweise habe ich dazu:
• Die Ausgabe lieber etwas größer machen (z.B. 1m Breite). Damit wird alles ordentlich dargestellt und man kann es ja ja dann problemlos auf die gewünschte Größe bringen.
• Sehr gut sind die automatisch vorhandenen Gruppen (in Ai zumindest), die nach Farben soertiert sind und so ein schneller gestalten der Karte erlauben.


----------



## smileyml (22. Februar 2012)

Und jetzt gilt es zu verkünden, dass das Lizenzmodell etwas umgestellt wurde und die Vektorkarten Geld kosten.
Als Alternative ginge dann der SVG-Download von http://www.openstreetmap.org


----------

